# Is it ok for the buns to be getting wet?



## irishbunny

I moved Thumper & Princess' hutches out into the garden because the weather had warmed up. They seem to be loving it, my only concern is they seem to love sitting in the rain and getting drenched to the skin? They don't seem to mind at all! They have enclosed kind of sleeping areas where I put their food, litter boxes and I stuffed it with hay and made them snuggle bag things by putting hay, shavings and newspaper into old pillow cases and knotting the top.

When I put them in their hutches, Thumper proceeded to drag his out into his run in the rain? :? (Oh and he has gotten into this habit of dragging EVERYTHING from his sleeping area in the open run, litter box, hay, food bowl, everything, I wonder why?). Princess sat on hers and then ran out into the rain again.

Will the rain make them sick? I'm sure they aren't as dumb as to sit out in the rain until they get sick?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I have no experience with this but I hope that someone can come by soon and let you know.

I would think they know there own limits though


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Getting wet in and of itself isn't so much the problem. But rabbits can easily chill when they are wet and get cool. So I would try to keep them out of the rain and keep them in a sheltered area when it's wet outside.


----------



## devilishblueyes

To a certain degree it is OK as long as you aren't seeing any irratic breathing problems. A light coat of rain won't hurt, but it could if it soaks through the fur. Although I would try keeping them dry. If a rabbit is wet then gets hit by a cold breeze that can cause pneumonia. And pneumonia will kill a rabbit faster than about any other disease. It is very hard to cure pneumonia. I tend to always ere on the side of caution.


----------



## ASKidwai

It's all right for them if they get a bit wet. But if they get too wet, than let them RIP. But if I were you, I would keep them in. But if you want them to run around, then carefully dry them with a towel or hairdrier.


----------



## tamsin

It's fine to let rabbits out in the rain (they don't melt or anything  ) as long as they have the option of shelter if they want. If you stick your fingers into their coat you'll find even though it's damp on the surface, near their skin they are warm and dry.

Think about wild rabbits, they are designed to be out even when it rains. Pet rabbits have the same weatherproof coats (the exception being angoras etc. where humans have ruined their weatherproofing).

I think a bit of rain is good enrichment. Have you seen them flicking their feet through puddles?


----------



## jamesedwardwaller

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I moved Thumper & Princess' hutches out into the garden because the weather had warmed up. They seem to be loving it, my only concern is they seem to love sitting in the rain and getting drenched to the skin? They don't seem to mind at all! They have enclosed kind of sleeping areas where I put their food, litter boxes and I stuffed it with hay and made them snuggle bag things by putting hay, shavings and newspaper into old pillow cases and knotting the top.
> 
> When I put them in their hutches, Thumper proceeded to drag his out into his run in the rain? :? (Oh and he has gotten into this habit of dragging EVERYTHING from his sleeping area in the open run, litter box, hay, food bowl, everything, I wonder why?). Princess sat on hers and then ran out into the rain again.
> 
> Will the rain make them sick? I'm sure they aren't as dumb as to sit out in the rain until they get sick?


rabbits get wet and die,,especially wild ones--its called hypothermia,//,the environment is very un kind-to wildlife,,not to mention diseases like myxi...sincerely james waller--bathing per exotic specialist only..ink iris:


----------



## tamsin

That's a little over dramatic. My current rabbit has been outside getting wet for the past 7 years and hasn't died once! Yes a rabbit that has no shelter, a bad coat or is immune impaired may be prone to hypothermia if they get cold but a perfectly healthy rabbit will deal with a bit of rain no problem. They don't 'get wet' their fur acts like a coat keeping any moisture away from the skin.


----------



## irishbunny

Thanks Tamsin!
Exactly the advice I needed  Especially since we live in the same climate. I was thinking they would be fine as long as they have the option to shelter


----------



## Katmais_mommy

One of my buns, Kody was caught in the rain. I expected her to run into her house once the first drop fell, but she decided to hide under the little ramp instead. God bless her huge butt, she still got soaked. So, I ran out to get her and dried her off inside. Her Lionhead coat wasn't completely wet, just the top coat. Since this happened in the summer and not the winter, she was fine. 

Just watch your bun a little while after it gets wet in case of any problems that might arise.


----------



## todd131

*james waller wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I moved Thumper & Princess' hutches out into the garden because the weather had warmed up. They seem to be loving it, my only concern is they seem to love sitting in the rain and getting drenched to the skin? They don't seem to mind at all! They have enclosed kind of sleeping areas where I put their food, litter boxes and I stuffed it with hay and made them snuggle bag things by putting hay, shavings and newspaper into old pillow cases and knotting the top.
> 
> When I put them in their hutches, Thumper proceeded to drag his out into his run in the rain? :? (Oh and he has gotten into this habit of dragging EVERYTHING from his sleeping area in the open run, litter box, hay, food bowl, everything, I wonder why?). Princess sat on hers and then ran out into the rain again.
> 
> Will the rain make them sick? I'm sure they aren't as dumb as to sit out in the rain until they get sick?
> 
> 
> 
> rabbits get wet and die,,especially wild ones--its called hypothermia,//,the environment is very un kind-to wildlife,,not to mention diseases like myxi...sincerely james waller--bathing per exotic specialist only..ink iris:
Click to expand...

so james, how does one bathe them then? mine have poo and pee all over their feet and i cant stand it. the breeder i bought them from did not clean her cages but twice a week. i have done it every day i have had the rabbits in a dog kennel while i build my hutches. please i would like to know how i can clean their feet prior to putting them in a matted, wire floor hutch.


----------



## elrohwen

Todd, you can give them a foot/bum bath in a few inches of water and then keep them inside in a warm dry place for a bit until they are totally dry. Fully wetting a rabbit is not a good idea and I'm with James on this one - it is very easy to overstress them and cause shock or hypothermia. Rabbits don't need baths unless they have poop and pee stuck to them which generally only happens in the case of digestive problems (poopy butt) or poor caretaking (making them stand in their pee and droppings for longer periods of time). In normal circumstances, they are capable of keeping themselves clean. So I would clean them up now, without getting them fully wet, and hopefully you won't need to do it again.

Irishbunny, it's up to you what you choose to do, and I understand that the rabbits can go inside any time they choose, but I wouldn't personally let my rabbit do this. Even after they go inside it can remain cold and damp and they might have a much harder time drying off then they planned for (if bunnies can plan these types of things). Wild bunnies do spend time in the rain, it's true, but our bunnies aren't wild anymore and I think precautions need to be taken. Wild bunnies also live in warrens with many other rabbits and the body heat probably helps them to dry - in a hutch by themselves it's hard to generate enough heat to dry a totally wet coat.

If, after they get wet, you're bringing them in and drying them off in a warm environment, then I do think that's a different situation. And of course, there's a different between a light drizzle and a rain that wets them to the skin. I would just check on them frequently once they come in from the rain and make sure they're drying well.


----------



## todd131

^ thank you! i will try that prior to putting them outside so that i can keep them inside and warm to dry!


----------



## CiaraPatricia

My rabbit Leon loves sitting in the rain! I think he never got outside before I got him so he finds it refreshing.  He gets wet, but not soaked to the skin. He doesn't seem to mind it, and afterall it's his own choice.

I don't think they're stupid enough to get wet if they feel cold anyway. It's not too cold here right now (I'm in Cork) so I think they'd be ok . . .

My Springer Spaniel used to do this too, silly dog. And my longhaired cat will sit out in the rain, he doesn't even notice I'd say! 

Even my guinea pigs seem to like a bit of rain now and again.


----------



## Luluznewz

If it was me I wouldnt let my rabbit get wet really at all if it can be avoided. It would just really freak me out, things go wrong with them so easily. Then again my rabbit is entirely indoor so I guess that says something about how I feel about rabbits and weather. 

I guess the big question for me would be what they are gaining by getting wet. Maybe they enjoy the larger run space, but i'd just think about if there was really any reason they should be sitting in the rain. I mean...we are talking about if the rain is really going to hurt them. Even if the answer turned out to ultimately be no it seems like a big thing to chance just because they seem to like it.

If I were you I would lock them in some kind of sheltered outdoor hutch when its raining and let them out when its not.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*todd131 wrote: *


> mine have poo and pee all over their feet and i cant stand it.



I held mine under a tap with running water to rinse off their poopy butts, and feet. They are so use to it that I can put them in the sink and slowly fill it with water. This is all indoors and room temperatures. To dry them off, I towel dry them, put them in the run for them to flick their feet and groom themselves. Then I put them back in their cage with a heater close by. Someone told me, that they put their bunnies in the shower. However, I do know someones Giant Flemish died when he knocked over a tub of water and was outside over night.

It just depends on how conditioned your bunnies are. My bunnies are notafraid of the vacuum when I clean their floor.


----------



## tamsin

There seems to be quite a big difference between attitudes towards this in the UK and US. Here (UK) many of us keep rabbits in big outdoor enclosures with rabbits having free access between, for example, a shed and an aviary. My rabbits have access to outside space in all weather (rain, snow, wind). I wouldn't dream of restricting their exercise all winter just so they never get wet!


----------

